# Dantenbank erstellen möglich???



## Toni (29 Januar 2007)

HI

Ist es möglich eine flexibe Datenbang in Win cc zu erstellen oder kann ich die nur in VB oder C erstellen und dann anbinden?

Die Datenbank wird an einer Art Lagersystem benötigt und muss daher erweiterbar bzw. flexibel sein.

Würde mich über ein paar einfache hilfreiche Antworten und tipp´s freuen

toni


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Januar 2007)

*Anbindung...*

Also normalerweise sollte ein Datenbankanbindung über script möglich sein!

Zumindest funktioniert das in WinCC Felxible...


----------



## Toni (29 Januar 2007)

hi jochen

danke erstmal für die promte Antwort.

Das ich eine Datenbank mit einem vb script erstellen kann war mir bewusst. Meine Frage bezog sich darauf, ob ich eine Datenbank direkt mit Win cc erstellen kann, um um das vb programm drum rum zu kommen.

toni


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Januar 2007)

*Wie direkt???*

Wie direkt???

Also du brauchst nicht vb. du kannst vbscript direkt in wincc verwenden. Eine ander möglichkeit gibts glaub nicht, aus variablenarchive und meldungsarchive. Die können glaube direkt in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden.


----------



## Toni (29 Januar 2007)

also komm ich um vb nicht rum. muss also auch in win cc das vbscript nutzen.
 ok danke nochmal

toni


----------

